# Limits of a 9ft surf rod



## lonewolf0420 (Apr 21, 2014)

I currently surf fish with a 6ft Penn Battle combo. I'm looking to get a longer rod for better distance (I already have a different reel). To get just over the 1st sandbar at my location is about 400ft. Easy to achieve with a 9ft rod? I'm thinking a 10ft might be a little more than I want. I plan on jigging with 1-2oz bucktails and jerk baits. The rods I'm looking at are spec'ed at 9ft 1-3oz lures and the 10ft is 2-6oz lures. 
Thank you for any feedback.


----------



## printrman (Feb 28, 2014)

check this one out, I've got it and absolutely love it. might want to consider an 11 or even 12'

http://www.carolinacastpro.com/products/CPS10FT1-4OZ


----------



## lonewolf0420 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you for that.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

lonewolf0420 said:


> I currently surf fish with a 6ft Penn Battle combo. I'm looking to get a longer rod for better distance (I already have a different reel). To get just over the 1st sandbar at my location is about 400ft. Easy to achieve with a 9ft rod? I'm thinking a 10ft might be a little more than I want. I plan on jigging with 1-2oz bucktails and jerk baits. The rods I'm looking at are spec'ed at 9ft 1-3oz lures and the 10ft is 2-6oz lures.
> Thank you for any feedback.



Is anyone actually throwing a 1oz-2oz Bucktail Jig 135 yds, especially INTO the wind ? 

Difficult, at best, considering the aerodynamic drag involved . . .


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

throwing a bucktail 135 yds... that's impressive.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

I'd like to see someone tossing a 2oz lure rigged for fishing that far using anything less than a 10'er. The only way I see it happening is for someone to use 8-10# braid. Goodluck trying to reel your fish in after it's hooked.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I think if you were to find a 10 foot rod in the 1-4 oz range you might reach that distance with a 1 1/2 oz bucktail. You can also walk out past the first gut and then the cast wont be nearly as long.
I don't think you are going to be able to hit that distance with a plug. Too much wind resistance. A heavy spoon yes, bucktail maybe, jerkbait I doubt it. 
The bigger problem is using such a heavy jig at that distance would be tough to detect bites and impart good action.
So I would go with the rod you are more comfortable throwing over which one will give you the absolute most distance. IMHO. I like something in the 8-9 foot range and if the schooling blues (what I toss to) are farther out, I walk out far enough to reach them.
Best thing to do is match the length of what you like, and make sure you are within the weight ratings (especially on the low end) for what you are throwing.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I use a ten ft 1_3lure (pretty sure its a uk pole so not 100 percent on specs) and I can basically spool my stradic 4k on cast with a 1 1/2 -2oz jig but on the elizabeth river with 10 lb braid with Mono backing. I'm not a big surf caster so my casting pretty basic. I think hitting your 100 plus yrd is achievable with the right load and line combo.I know in the river jigin out that far killes the sensitivity of the fishbite I just could imagine how the waves would be with it probably alot of missed sets or fake bites


----------



## lonewolf0420 (Apr 21, 2014)

So essentially it will be futile trying to get that far out.


----------

